# ligne bleue claire verticale sur écran iMac 17"



## philippe_aix (31 Octobre 2004)

Salut,

depuis hier une ligne bleue claire verticale est subitement apparue en plein milieu de l'écran de mon iMac tournesol 17". Elle part du haut et va jusqu'en bas (il ne manque aucun pixel !).

Reboot, massage... rien n'y fait. Bien sûr la bête, achetée en février 2003, n'est plus sous garantie...

Quelqu'un a-t-il une explication ? Un moyen d'éradiquer cette foutue ligne ???

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.
Philippe;


----------



## JPTK (31 Octobre 2004)

philippe_aix a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> 
> depuis hier une ligne bleue claire verticale est subitement apparue en plein milieu de l'écran de mon iMac tournesol 17". Elle part du haut et va jusqu'en bas (il ne manque aucun pixel !).
> 
> ...



Mis à part zapper la pram, je vois pas trop ce que tu pourrais faire...


----------



## philippe_aix (1 Novembre 2004)

Je veux bien tenter, mais me viennent 2 questions :

1) - quel process permettrait que ce "zap" puisse anihiler cette p^$* de ligne bleue ?
2) - comment fait-on ?    

Si je dois en passer par le SAV, quelqu'un aurait-il une idée du coût ?


----------



## Apca (1 Novembre 2004)

Salut,

Voici comment zapper la pram : Lors du démarrage de l'ordi il faut appuyer sur "Pomme-Option -Shift-P-R"


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2004)

tu a probablement une dalle LCD a faire changer


----------



## philippe_aix (1 Novembre 2004)

je sens bien se pointer la réparation...

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée du montant (approx) d'un changement de dalle et/ou carte vidéo ???
Pour savoir si c'est + prêts de 150¤ ou de 500¤...   

Merci d'avance


----------



## Apca (1 Novembre 2004)

Re,

A-tu essayer de zapper la pram, même si je crois que ca ne changera rien. Concernant le prix c'est peut-être difficile a dire exactement, ca dépends du problème. Faudrai peut-être aller chez ton revendeur et en parler et voir peut-être combien ca reviendrai. Là je vais peut-être dire une connerie, mais vu que l'imac tournesol n'est plus vraiment en vente et en fabriquation, peut-être ca vas te revenir plus cher   .


----------



## macinside (1 Novembre 2004)

philippe_aix a dit:
			
		

> je sens bien se pointer la réparation...
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée du montant (approx) d'un changement de dalle et/ou carte vidéo ???
> Pour savoir si c'est + prêts de 150¤ ou de 500¤...
> ...



plus proche des 500 euros


----------

